# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Κυριακή με την πιο όμορφη παρέα !!!!!!!!!!!

## panagiotis k

Κρύα μέρα σήμερα, και είναι άλλη μια ευκαιρία να περάσουμε λίγο χρόνο με την όμορφη και πολύχρωμη παρέα μας !!!!!!!
 Θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας, και παράλληλα να μοιραστείτε και εσείς μαζί μου μερικές από τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές που έχετε περάσει !!!!!!!!
*
Η μέρα ξεκίνησε με μια επίσκεψη στην ροζέλλα και τα κοκκατίλ.....*








*Ακούγοντας funky και acid jazz ......... πήραμε το μπάνιο μας, σε γειτονική μπανιέρα .......*






*Φάγαμε το ποπ κορν μας........*




*
Αλλά και το κεχρί μας........*

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες!!!! φιλε Πανο. 

Τα περνατε πολυ ομορφα εκει!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Περνάμε τέλεια, ειδικά με αυτή την γκριζοπράσινη φατσούλα που μου έστειλες Δημήτρη ( *lagreco69* )..... Και να σε ευχαριστήσω για αυτό !!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Και ελεγα που το ξερω αυτο το πιτσιρικι! 

Να εισαι παντα καλα!!! φιλε Πανο.  :Happy:

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πολυ ομορφος ο μικρουλης σου και καθαρος . . .

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Πάνο !! Πολύ όμορφοι οι φίλοι σου  :Happy:  και εγω σήμερα πρωινό καφεδάκι με τα πουλάκια ήπια  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά περνάτε βλέπω!!  :Happy: 
Καλές πτήσεις.... !!!!  ::

----------


## antonisveria

υπεροχα ειναι χαχαχα μπραβο Παναγιωτη

----------


## Vrasidas

Αψογος Παναγιώτη,άψογα και τα πουλάκια!
Χαρές έχετε βλέπω, πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## xrisam

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες απο μία όμορφη παρέα!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφα..ειδικα η ροζελα.

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Φίλε Παναγιώτη σε ζηλεύω,όλα είναι πολύ όμορφα εξάλλου το διαπίστωσα από κοντά.Εύχομαι πάντα όμορφες στιγμές να περνάς με τα φιλαράκια σου και να τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ακόμα τίποτα να μοιραστώ.Εύχομαι στο μέλλον.

----------


## mai_tai

κουκλα η Ροζελα σου Πανο-να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τα μικρα σου

----------


## panagiotis k

Σήμερα άλλη μια υπέροχη μέρα και είπα να δείξω και σε εσας αυτές τις όμορφες στιγμές......

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαμος πανδαισια χρωματων....μπραβο Παναγιωτη πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια σου

----------


## panagiotis k

> Χαμος πανδαισια χρωματων....μπραβο Παναγιωτη πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια σου


Ότι μπορώ κάνω Νικόλα. Σε ευχαριστώ 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ολα αυτα τα μωρά ειναι δικά σου? Τελειαααα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Άλλη μία υπέροχη Κυριακή με τα κατοικίδια σου! Είναι όλα τους πανέμορφα! Και οι ροζέλες πολύ εντυπωσιακές. Σκέφτεσαι να του αλλάξεις κλουβί μελλοντικά; Γιατί μου φαίνεται κάπως περιορισμένο.  :Big Grin:  

Με το καλό τα μικρά και στο κλαρί!

----------


## panagiotis k

> Άλλη μία υπέροχη Κυριακή με τα κατοικίδια σου! Είναι όλα τους πανέμορφα! Και οι ροζέλες πολύ εντυπωσιακές. Σκέφτεσαι να του αλλάξεις κλουβί μελλοντικά; Γιατί μου φαίνεται κάπως περιορισμένο.  
> 
> Με το καλό τα μικρά και στο κλαρί!


Σε ευχαριστώ....
Ναι Ευθύμη....το έχω παραγγείλει ήδη

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ειναι τελεια! Πανεμορφα ολα! Να ζησουν και καλοκλαρωτα τα μικρουλια!!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλοφροντισμενα και τόσο όμορφα όλα! Να γεμίσεις πολλά μωράκια εύχομαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Είναι όλα τους υπέροχα!!! Ε στα μωρά μια αδυναμία την έχουμε!! :: 

Να τα χαίρεσαι Παναγιώτη!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κουκλάκια όλα τους! Να τα χαίρεσαι Παναγιώτη, με το καλό στο κλαρί τα μωρούλια!

----------

